# Moving exhaust



## noclue (May 24, 2012)

Hi,

We are adding a screened in porch to our home. This is requiring us to move the exhaust outlet for our Heat n Glo SL-750TR-C. Currently it is vented directly behind the gas logs. The plan is to take the vent up 20 feet out of the roof of the porch. The cheapest quote that I can find for materials ( vent pipe ) is ~1K for the vent pipe, a couple of elbows and a trap. While I've only been looking into this for a few days, it just seems a little on the expensive side to me. Is this a reasonable cost for vent pipe?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## DAKSY (May 24, 2012)

I'm thinkin that's the INSTALLED price. Before you do anything, take a look at your Owner's/Installation manual to see what the acceptable vent configurations are for your unit. How old is it, BTW? HnG made a venting change from Duravent to their OWN proprietary brand about 8 years ago...


----------



## noclue (May 25, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> I'm thinkin that's the INSTALLED price. Before you do anything, take a look at your Owner's/Installation manual to see what the acceptable vent configurations are for your unit. How old is it, BTW? HnG made a venting change from Duravent to their OWN proprietary brand about 8 years ago...


 
Thanks Bob.  One quote was 1k for materials, and $425 for labor.  The wall will already be open, so the $425 seemed kind of excessive.  The heat n glo was installed in 2003, and the install guide shows that it uses DVP-Series Direct Vent components, which I assume is the proprietary brand, and why the price for the vent is so "jacked" up.  I was hoping that I could find the DVP cheaper, but have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## DAKSY (May 29, 2012)

DVP is HnG's proprietary venting. The price will probably niot vary from
dealer to dealer as HnG sets the pricing. Some LARGER HnG dealers will
be able to work with you as they carry more & can get it for a better price.
Where are you located at?


----------



## pyrotom (May 31, 2012)

Depending on the vintage of the unit, you may be able to get the rear blanking plates for your SL-750 and change it to the top vent, which is either their SLP version of the 4" x 6 5/8" vent or Simpson (M & G) Duravent. The collar on the top is different from the one on the back.

If you can't vent straight up, that's a different story.


----------



## noclue (Jun 2, 2012)

pyrotom said:


> Depending on the vintage of the unit, you may be able to get the rear blanking plates for your SL-750 and change it to the top vent, which is either their SLP version of the 4" x 6 5/8" vent or Simpson (M & G) Duravent. The collar on the top is different from the one on the back.
> 
> If you can't vent straight up, that's a different story.


 
Thank You DAKSY and pyrotom.  The roof will be completed in the next few days on the porch, and we will be able start into the "chimney", and get a clearer look to see if we can go straight up or not.  

DAKSY, I am located in Greensboro, NC.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------

